# Strictly 2015



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 5, 2015)

Looks like a good line up of celebs this year

Will be interesting to see who gives us the Widdicombe or Sargent moment

Have to say think Claudia Winkleman is very amusing


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looks like a good line up of celebs this year

Will be interesting to see who gives us the Widdicombe or Sargent moment

Have to say think Claudia Winkleman is very amusing
		
Click to expand...

Got a feeling Vine and Thomas will be weak dancers. So glad Forsyth isn't presenting it


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 5, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Looks like a good line up of celebs this year

Will be interesting to see who gives us the Widdicombe or Sargent moment

Have to say think Claudia Winkleman is very amusing
		
Click to expand...

Oooh, England won, Strictly on the Beeb and X-Factor on ITV.....if Carlsberg did Saturdays&#128515;


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 5, 2015)

Flack is amazing.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 5, 2015)

I love a bit of Claudia. So pleased Bruce is no longer ruining the show. They just need to get rid of Tess now. A good mix this year. My money is on Daniel O'Donnell going out first.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Sep 5, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I love a bit of Claudia. So pleased Bruce is no longer ruining the show. They just need to get rid of Tess now. A good mix this year. My money is on Daniel O'Donnell going out first.
		
Click to expand...

Got a feeling the blue rinse vote will save him for a few weeks. That guy from the boy band looks a bit dodgy and so does Carol Kirkwood


----------



## 6inchcup (Sep 5, 2015)

room and fabric designs,clothes designs now bloody ball room dancing has the forum been invaded by old farts:lol:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 6, 2015)

6inchcup said:



			room and fabric designs,clothes designs now bloody ball room dancing has the forum been invaded by old farts:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Nope, it has been ruled by old farts for ages.

My money is on the Proms presenter.
DoD looks like he dances as he sings, should be good for a slow foxtrot.:lol:


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 6, 2015)

jesus h christ ,a bunch of so called hairy assed blokes wittering on about a bunch of nobodys dancing.
and one of them thinks its a saturday made by bloody carlsberg.
GIVE ME STRENGTH.get a life you bunch of idiots.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 6, 2015)

The poacher said:



			jesus h christ ,a bunch of so called hairy assed blokes wittering on about a bunch of nobodys dancing.
and one of them thinks its a saturday made by bloody carlsberg.
GIVE ME STRENGTH.get a life you bunch of idiots.

Click to expand...

Prepare to be Phil'd.


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 6, 2015)

Pin-seeker said:



			Prepare to be Phil'd.
		
Click to expand...

   lol


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2015)

The poacher said:



			jesus h christ ,a bunch of so called hairy assed blokes wittering on about a bunch of nobodys dancing.
and one of them thinks its a saturday made by bloody carlsberg.
GIVE ME STRENGTH.get a life you bunch of idiots.

Click to expand...

:rofl:

Blimey it appears people having different taste to others is cause for being an idiot ?!


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

Blimey it appears people having different taste to others is cause for being an idiot ?!
		
Click to expand...


    if the cap fitsoo:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 6, 2015)

The poacher said:



			jesus h christ ,a bunch of so called hairy assed blokes wittering on about a bunch of nobodys dancing.
and one of them thinks its a saturday made by bloody carlsberg.
GIVE ME STRENGTH.get a life you bunch of idiots.

Click to expand...

Do you not like looking at very attractive ladies in skimpy dresses then?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2015)

The poacher said:



			if the cap fitsoo:
		
Click to expand...

Or maybe it's more about people selfish lack of intolerance towards other people's taste - very common these days


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Sep 6, 2015)

Sounds like it is also time to start a Bake Off thread. Come on Tamal.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2015)

The poacher said:



			jesus h christ ,a bunch of so called hairy assed blokes wittering on about a bunch of nobodys dancing.
and one of them thinks its a saturday made by bloody carlsberg.
GIVE ME STRENGTH.get a life you bunch of idiots.

Click to expand...

Did did did didididi di dooo doo doo doo, theme tune in case you missed it&#128515;


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 6, 2015)

so its ok for you to like this rubbish but its not alright for me to poo poo it.
strange world we live in .i thought every one was allowed an opinion .and my opinion is that to watch drivel like this you must be an idiot.
if you dont like it tough.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 6, 2015)

Kirsty Gallagher,  schwing......


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Sep 6, 2015)

Most watched programme on TV is Countryfile..........?
I just have to look out of my window to watch that.


----------



## Pin-seeker (Sep 6, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Do you not like looking at very attractive ladies in skimpy dresses then?
		
Click to expand...

This is the only valid reason for watching.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 6, 2015)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Do you not like looking at very attractive ladies in skimpy dresses then?
		
Click to expand...

Or men in tight or in some cases, no tops. That new Russian dancer seems a right hotty. 

Come on, it's 2015 now and we are all inclusive on this board..


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2015)

The poacher said:



			so its ok for you to like this rubbish but its not alright for me to poo poo it.
strange world we live in .i thought every one was allowed an opinion .and my opinion is that to watch drivel like this you must be an idiot.
if you dont like it tough.
		
Click to expand...

After watching the football I built some shelves while the little woman made food, after food went out and drank 15 Stella's, came home and watched Golf, gave her indoors a few slaps and had my way with her, slept, woke up to a full English cooked by the little lady, if Carlsbergs did Saturday's
Is that better&#128540;
Or it might just be that people post some threads for fun to wind others up and when they bite and call people idiots, they end up looking more of an idiot when they moan&#127907;


----------



## The Green Fairy (Sep 6, 2015)

The poacher said:



			jesus h christ ,a bunch of so called hairy assed blokes wittering on about a bunch of nobodys *golfing*.

GIVE ME STRENGTH.get a life you bunch of idiots.

Click to expand...

There, I've put that right for you.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 6, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Sounds like it is also time to start a Bake Off thread. Come on Tamal.
		
Click to expand...

My moneys on him as well. We'll actually it's not as haven't the books been closed on it as the winner's name has been leaked? Haven't looked further into it as I fear the more I look into it then some idiot will spoil it by revealing the winners name. But Tamal is my favourite.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			My money's on him as well. We'll actually it's not as haven't the books been closed on it as the winner's name has been leaked? Haven't looked further into it as I fear the more I look into it then some idiot will spoil it by revealing the winners name. But Tamal is my favourite.
		
Click to expand...

Agreed, actually struggle to sleep some nights worrying about it&#128515;


----------



## Beezerk (Sep 6, 2015)

Not for me like, seems even more "sexed up" this year.
The missus loves it so at the moment I can't escape but when we move into the new house I'll have my dedicated man cave to bolt to :cheers:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2015)

Beezerk said:



			Not for me like, seems even more "sexed up" this year.
The missus loves it so at the moment I can't escape but when we move into the new house I'll have my dedicated man cave to bolt to :cheers:
		
Click to expand...

Jesus H Christ, put your foot down, you're going to look like an idiot&#128540;


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			:rofl:

Blimey it appears people having different taste to others is cause for being an idiot ?!
		
Click to expand...

I reckon you'd look good in a little sequinned number :rofl:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I reckon you'd look good in a little sequinned number :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Perfect dress code for smoking mo's


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Perfect dress code for smoking mo's 

Click to expand...

Hahah I think you enjoyed that more than you're letting on :rofl:


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I reckon you'd look good in a little sequinned number :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I'll sponsor him for H4H if it wears them for the H4H's Day!&#128515;


----------



## Norrin Radd (Sep 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Perfect dress code for smoking mo's 

Click to expand...

i thought they were FLAMING MO'S


----------



## Stuart_C (Sep 6, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I'll sponsor him for H4H if it wears them for the H4H's Day!&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

So would I, I reckon we'd raise a fortune


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			So would I, I reckon we'd raise a fortune 

Click to expand...

I don't think he's got the bottle mate, typical RAF, all mouth&#128540;


----------



## Fish (Sep 6, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I don't think he's got the bottle mate, typical RAF, all mouth&#63004;
		
Click to expand...

Never a truer word said :thup:

:smirk:


----------



## Hacker Khan (Sep 6, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			After watching the football I built some shelves while the little woman made food, after food went out and drank 15 Stella's, came home and watched Golf, gave her indoors a few slaps and had my way with her, slept, woke up to a full English cooked by the little lady, if Carlsbergs did Saturday's
Is that better&#63004;
Or it might just be that people post some threads for fun to wind others up and when they bite and call people idiots, they end up looking more of an idiot when they moan&#62371;
		
Click to expand...

To be honest you'll see more sportspeople in peak physical condition at the top of their game in strictly than you will watching the England football team.


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2015)

Hacker Khan said:



			To be honest you'll see more sportspeople in peak physical condition at the top of their game in strictly than you will watching the England football team. 

Click to expand...

Apart from John Barnes, he was far fitter in his prime&#128515;


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Sep 6, 2015)

pauldj42 said:



			I'll sponsor him for H4H if it wears them for the H4H's Day!&#128515;
		
Click to expand...

I'll give it a miss if that's ok


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Sep 6, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			I'll give it a miss if that's ok
		
Click to expand...

No probs mate, can't say we didn't try


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2015)

Well the final tonight 

Have to say I have really enjoyed this series

Some great contestants , brilliant dances 

The finalists are the best dancers seen from the celebrities


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2015)

I have to agree with LP. Brilliant each one of them and to be honest hard to choose a winner purely on their dancing alone.


----------



## Fish (Dec 19, 2015)

I could choose any of the final 3 individuals for various reasons to win, so whoever wins is well deserved.


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2015)

Fish said:



			I could choose any of the final 3 individuals for various reasons to win, so whoever wins is well deserved.
		
Click to expand...

Think Jay has fallen off a bit, should be between the two ladies for me.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Think Jay has fallen off a bit, should be between the two ladies for me.
		
Click to expand...

Yeah - it's hard for the guy because they have to lead but think he should have done his jive which was amazing and the best dance of the show for me


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2015)

Kevin and Kellie for me. Been the most consistent in the last few weeks


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 19, 2015)

No wonder the football threads quiet you pussys are watching the dancing.

I bet your all dressed up in your best frocks and sequins:rofl:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			No wonder the football threads quiet you pussys are watching the dancing.

I bet your all dressed up in your best frocks and sequins:rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Every Saturday whether Strictly is on or not


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2015)

Boom !! Jay won - brilliant


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 19, 2015)

What a carve up


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			What a carve up
		
Click to expand...

Exactly.  Absolute joke of a result.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2015)

Technically he has been superb throughout and again tonight.

It's a deserved result IMO

Anyone winning would have been a deserved result


----------



## pokerjoke (Dec 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Technically he has been superb throughout and again tonight.

It's a deserved result IMO

Anyone winning would have been a deserved result
		
Click to expand...

Bloody hell Phil an expert in dancing as well.

Technically:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## Blue in Munich (Dec 19, 2015)

pokerjoke said:



			Bloody hell Phil an expert in dancing as well.

Technically:rofl::rofl::rofl::rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Yup, that much of an expert that the man he cites as technically superb tonight was put a very distant third by the professional judges.  

It's a final and it should be decided on the night, regardless of what happened in the lead up.


----------



## Beezerk (Dec 19, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Think Jay has fallen off a bit, should be between the two ladies for me.
		
Click to expand...

It's just a popularity contest tonight so the dances don't really matter as much as normal.


----------



## chrisd (Dec 19, 2015)

Bit of a shocker, I thought Georgia nailed it!


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Dec 19, 2015)

Blue in Munich said:



			Yup, that much of an expert that the man he cites as technically superb tonight was put a very distant third by the professional judges.  

It's a final and it should be decided on the night, regardless of what happened in the lead up.
		
Click to expand...

Do believe even the judges tonight said he was technically spot on tonight and throughout the series , the guy who plays in our swindle who is a professional dancer said the same about Jay - it's harder for Jay than it was for the two girls because he has to lead 

Strictly has and always will be decided by the Public - as was mentioned many times - the judges votes don't count tonight


----------



## chrisd (Dec 19, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Do believe even the judges tonight said he was technically spot on tonight and throughout the series , the guy who plays in our swindle who is a professional dancer said the same about Jay - it's harder for Jay than it was for the two girls because he has to lead 

Strictly has and always will be decided by the Public - as was mentioned many times - the judges votes don't count tonight
		
Click to expand...

I got the feeling that the judges talked him down more than he deserved


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 20, 2015)

I think, overall, he was a deserved winner. Aliona is a brilliant teacher though, and she's absolutely stunning.
I thought on the night that Kellie danced superbly, wasn't particularly keen on her "show dance" but what she did, she did well.
Georgia was brilliant too. And Craig offering her a part in one of his productions was the icing on the cake.
And Katie Derham just oozes class. Thinking mans crumpet.
A great final. And Saturday night entertainment at it's best.
I love Claudia and Zoe Ball on ITT is cracking entertainment too.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Dec 20, 2015)

The winner for me last night was Claudia's dress. Bingooooooo. Thank you Claudia.

I wanted Anita to win but the judges did for her last week. With those left I'm in the Jay camp. Strong throughout and he has to lead and that is tough. As has been mentioned it is also a popularity contest and Kellie is far too annoying. Too much shrieking and false modesty. Her partner, Kevin deserves the plaudits for getting her so far.


----------



## Smiffy (Dec 20, 2015)

Lord Tyrion said:



			The winner for me last night was Claudia's dress. Bingooooooo. Thank you Claudia.
		
Click to expand...

I did mention to Mrs Smiffy that it was a bit revealing, in a nice kinda way.
Showed off her assets nicely.


----------



## SaintHacker (Dec 20, 2015)

I know nothing about dancing, absolutely squat, so I can't comment on the result. All I can think about when I watch it is how much I would like to be the filling in a Ola/Aliona sandwich!


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Dec 20, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Technically he has been superb throughout and again tonight.

It's a deserved result IMO

Anyone winning would have been a deserved result
		
Click to expand...

Mrs found it a massive anti-climax as the Beeb dragged things out too long and then Mr Tediously Boring won.  Maybe (though not in our opinion that convincingly) the best dancer - but we would have liked wee Georgia to win - at least she (or indeed Kellie) would have been excited at winning - unlike Jay of The Wanted.  Just a bit ho hum at the end,

Our guess was Bruno and Len wanted Kellie to win; Darcy - Jay; and Craig - Georgia.


----------



## Tongo (Dec 20, 2015)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Mrs found it a massive anti-climax as the Beeb dragged things out too long and then Mr Tediously Boring won.  Maybe (though not in our opinion that convincingly) the best dancer - but we would have liked wee Georgia to win - at least she (or indeed Kellie) would have been excited at winning - unlike Jay of The Wanted.  Just a bit ho hum at the end,
		
Click to expand...

Agree. It went on for far too long. And Jay was deadly dull. Their show dance kind of summed it up: technically correct but lacking any show. All substance and no style. 

Obviously more teeny-boppers voted than Corrie and Eastenders fans!


----------



## Golfmmad (Dec 20, 2015)

I thought Georgia should have won, her show dance was stunning, especially at the start when she was blindfolded - showing great trust in her partner.

I agree with others that they dragged the end on for far too long - spoiling it a bit.

Great Saturday night entertainment though!

:thup:


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Dec 20, 2015)

Miles behind in the judges opinions. In my mind, this and other shows like X Factor needs revamping. THe judges should have some inpact in the final and maybe their scores add a percentage to viewer votes to give a combined overall winner. Seems strange that judges have the part of the decision all the way to the last show and then have no say at all. For me, Kellie, being just one point shy of three perfect dances deserved to win


----------

